# Theme Park World (1999) - will NOT work on windows vista!



## moshalisa (Oct 10, 2009)

The title pretty much says it all! I've been searching for ages online trying to find a solution - I've tried changing the compatibility and running the program as admin... could anyone please help?!


----------



## moshalisa (Oct 10, 2009)

I've also just trying to run the setup as admin, and installing it as a standalone program, in a seperate folder in the c drive instead of in program files.

Please can someone help!!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Given how old the game is, it's almost certainly just incompatible with Vista. If you've tried compatibility mode etc. then I really don't think there's much more you can do. Sorry, I wish I could give you a solution, but some old games simply cannot be played on new OS's.

If you have an older computer with Windows 98/95 installed on it, you could play it on that. Other than that, I think you're out of luck.


----------

